# Sparring



## Azulx

Haven't posted a sparring video in months thought I should post one of a recent practice. All feedback is welcome.


----------



## lansao

Great video and looked like a great workout. I'm new and didn't realize we could submit video footage of our work for peer review. Very cool!

I unfortunately have not studied Taekwondo and so I will refrain from offering feedback that isn't in line with your teaching. Still very good to see this and look forward to seeing future training videos.

~ Alan, Wing Chun Student


----------



## Azulx

lansao said:


> Great video and looked like a great workout. I'm new and didn't realize we could submit video footage of our work for peer review. Very cool!
> 
> I unfortunately have not studied Taekwondo and so I will refrain from offering feedback that isn't in line with your teaching. Still very good to see this and look forward to seeing future training videos.
> 
> ~ Alan, Wing Chun Student



Thank you !


----------



## JR 137

Get some gloves that stay strapped

It's hard to critique because you're sparring a person a good bit below your rank/ability.  Seems like you were taking it easy on him.

Were the punches meant to land or were they more used as jabs, so to speak, to create openings for kicks?

If they were meant to land with some intent, get closer.  I'm not saying blast your partner, but there's pretty much zero chance of making them count at your range.

I'm not a TKD guy, so take this as you will... I'm not a fan of the long range back and forth stuff.  "Street" fights are far more up close and personal.  Yes, you had a reach advantage and kept him outside and made him play your game, but someone is most likely get passed that range in a real situation.  Practice punching and kicking from a closer range.  Kicking someone in the head from pretty close range is possible (because you TKD guys love it ) if you're fast and flexible enough.  You seem to be fast and flexible.

Make the punches count.  Get in closer.  If getting closer makes you uncomfortable, then get even closer.  Practice it until it's not uncomfortable.

Last thing - instead of blocking his kicks, try jamming him.  How?  Wait for it... Move in closer when his leg starts to come up.  Jam him and punch.  Rather than block and countering, make it jamming and punching.  If you get in at the right time, he'll be pretty much defenseless.  Especially against a guy who's only throwing one or two techniques at a time like he was doing.  It just seems like too much taking turns attacking and defending rather than defense flowing right into offense.  Moving into the attack will make your counter significantly quicker.  

Just my 2 cents.  It's pretty easy being an armchair quarterback


----------



## Ironbear24

I liked it, the only thing I can say is try to get in a bit closer to use more hands, you got long arms, don't let them go to waste.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Which one are you?  I enjoyed the video.  Way outside my style so I can't comment on what's good or bad about it.  All I can say is speaking 100% for myself, I'd be jamming those kicks or locking into them and going for that support leg.  Perhaps that's not a facet of your style, so take that as what I would want to do, not what anyone else should do.  From my point of view, all those techniques were ippon style sparring; no flow drills, no turning one technique into another.  Certainly very clean though.  Looked like good balance, flexibility, speed, and the techniques looked very smooth.


----------



## JR 137

Bill Mattocks said:


> Which one are you?  I enjoyed the video.  Way outside my style so I can't comment on what's good or bad about it.  All I can say is speaking 100% for myself, I'd be jamming those kicks or locking into them and going for that support leg.  Perhaps that's not a facet of your style, so take that as what I would want to do, not what anyone else should do.  From my point of view, all those techniques were ippon style sparring; no flow drills, no turning one technique into another.  Certainly very clean though.  Looked like good balance, flexibility, speed, and the techniques looked very smooth.



This.  Being a different art (TKD vs Karate), it could very well be inherent differences that are supposed to be there.  Sometimes we (in our dojo) get caught up in sparring this way.  When we do, my CI most often tells us (it's easy to quote as I've heard it said quite a few times )...

"Don't go tit for tat by waiting for your partner to finish his/her attack.  Disrupt their attack with your own attack.  If you wait for them to finish attacking before you attack, it'll most likely be too late."

I don't think that's necessarily stylistic advice, just realistic advice, but that's just me.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

(As with others here, take my comments with a grain of salt, because I also am not trained in TKD.)

Like others have commented, it looked like some of the strikes (particularly the punches) were outside of actual striking range. You may have been using those to keep him back, but I'd suggest thinking about his training even when you're sparring. Let him get used to what "striking distance" looks like, so he can start learning to judge when he should hold his ground (opponent too far away for the strike to matter). From your own standpoint, those distant strikes were useful because he was reacting to all of them as if they could land, which might lead you into some bad habits when you spar with someone who recognizes the distances.

Or you might be doing fine, if there's something going on there that's appropriate for TKD strategies and tactics.


----------



## marques

You spar with contact and control, which is good.

I noticed that during the second half the yellow belt becomes more stressed and hesitating more. For training purposes (given he is starting), I would go slower, letting him relaxed, confident to strike and defending properly all the time (as far as he can). Perhaps giving "a taste of speed" in the last seconds of sparring, at maximum.

Also, as an instructor, I  would play the active persona (as you did), the passive persona, the counter... And be competitive when they really become competitive.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

What's the purpose of sparring?

IMO, you should try to develop both "entering strategy" and "finish strategy". So the question is what kind of "entering strategy" and "finish strategy" do you intend to develop in your clip?

In the following clip, within 15 seconds, he had used the same entering strategy to achieve the same finish strategy twice back to back. It proves that he had plan for it and not just happened.

So what's your "plan"?


----------



## JowGaWolf

Wow. Big improvement from your past videos.  You seem to be more relaxed. You had great control but I think it was still too much for your sparring partner  (I guess now student). When you out-skill your opponent then work on fine tuning some of your skill sets and focus less on trying to pound your partner with punches and kicks.  Work on things like creating openings, counters, and defenses. Especially work on some of the more difficult blocking and striking techniques from your system.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Azulx said:


> Haven't posted a sparring video in months thought I should post one of a recent practice. All feedback is welcome.


If you learn not to throw your hand back, when you kick, it will be there to use as a punch, just after, you create an opening with the kick.


----------



## Buka

Keep it up, bro. You'll get there.

Then there's this - remember when you posted one of your early vids, and I commented that you were actually better than the instructor you were sparring with? (at least at sparring) You need to find some folks to spar with. I realize your immediate goal is to keep the club going and help everyone else, and I salute you for that, seriously. The Arts needs guys like you, they really do. But you're only going to progress to the level of those you're sparring with and all I care about is you. And, yes, I know you were sparring with that yellow belt to help _him_, but, again, I'm only concerned with you.

You probably don't have a lot of free time and resources, but you should figure out a plan to find folks to rock and roll with. From what I've seen of you on tape, you'll probably progress fairly quickly. You're doing good work for the Arts. The Arts should do good work for you, too.

Something to think about, anyway.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Same thing as I've always said. Combos and punches and get closer with the kicks. Also your hands are basically at your waist so there's not much point even having at a guard position but I understand the guy was a lot smaller so that does happen.

I don't know if that's your whole class you that guy and the guy filming but its a shame because it'd be better for you to spar with better people I mean no offence but that's a yellow belt if you weren't easily handling him there'd be something wrong.

I just think you should be focusing on your own training instead of running a school you're still fairly new to martial arts and I think you'd be better off using your time finding places to train for a few years get yourself some new skils martial art wise get experience then after that then if you want start focusing more on runnin a school by doing things like first aid courses, business management etc. then start your own thing up so then you won't be bogged down by your old instructors poor reputation.


----------



## Azulx

Thank you everyone for the feedback. So I kept everything taht was said into consideration and I worked more on trying to get closer to punch. I did have some success with this. i also tried using more combinations and not so much the point sparring strategy. Although still mostly doing that, because that's what I have done the last 2 years. In regards to what I'm going to do about the club. Right now I have 5 student only 2-3 have been showing up regularly. I'm fine with that because all we are doing is just practicing. I'm going to keep it that way and not take on any new students. I will also use whatever resources I have to get guest instructors and find ways to train outside of the club. I have also recommended for my students to do the same. Her's a short clip of one of today's sparring matches with the same student.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

You can also try the following sparring game.

If you can

- kick on my body for your initial 20 kicks, you win that round. Otherwise, I win that round.
- punch on my head for your initial 20 punches, you win that round. Otherwise, I win that round.

Try it for 15 rounds. record the result. Switch attacker and defender, and repeat for another 15 rounds.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Azulx said:


> I'm going to keep it that way and not take on any new students


 Take on new student just to keep the air fresh.  New students give you an opportunity to revisit the basics and actually focus on your foundations and not just go through the motions.   

You can still learn from them and they can still learn from you, talk with them and have meaningful discussion about techniques and how to set them up. For example,  learn to analyze your videos to spot risks and missed opportunities. Offer suggestions and recommendations to your partner about their sparring and encourage them to do the same to you.  Work on some mobility drills to improve footwork. Do one sided sparring where one person has to block while the other attacks.  Then work on sparring where one person has to use their feet and body movement to get out of the way instead of depending only on their hands for defense.

Don't make sparring a one sided learning experience.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Azulx said:


> I worked more on trying to get closer to punch. I did have some success with this. i also tried using more combinations.



If you always use the same "entering strategy - set up" to move in, you will repeat that strategy over 10,000 times through your life time. You will be more familiar with it than everybody else on this planet, that will be your advantage.

An "entering strategy" can be as simple as to use your leading leg to touch on your opponent's leading leg. A low inside round house kick can achieve that. It can be your 1st kick, 2nd kick, or ... When you have that "leg contact" established, your opponent's kicking intention can be sensed through your leg contact. At that particular moment, you only have to worry about his hands and you don't have to worry about his legs. After that, the kicking game is over and the punching game will start.

So every time you throw your punch, try to check whether your "leg contact" has been established or not.


----------



## marques

JowGaWolf said:


> Take on new student just to keep the air fresh.


Yep. Perhaps you may fix a maximum. But 2-3 per class is close to extinction. Better to accept new students now while it is going quite well...


----------



## JowGaWolf

marques said:


> Yep. Perhaps you may fix a maximum. But 2-3 per class is close to extinction. Better to accept new students now while it is going quite well...


Exactly.  For me 10 students enrolled is near extinction.  It means that 4 or 5 would show up regularly.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

JowGaWolf said:


> Exactly.  For me 10 students enrolled is near extinction.  It means that 4 or 5 would show up regularly.


For some of us, 10 students enrolled would actually be almost ideal. I've discovered I really like small classes, though mine are a bit smaller than I'd like.


----------



## JR 137

marques said:


> Yep. Perhaps you may fix a maximum. But 2-3 per class is close to extinction. Better to accept new students now while it is going quite well...



We're pretty sure this is a college TKD club, not a dojang.  If so, he doesn't need a minimum number to pay the overhead.  The college could theoretically cancel it due to turnout, however, depending on the college's policies.


----------



## drop bear

Azulx said:


> Thank you everyone for the feedback. So I kept everything taht was said into consideration and I worked more on trying to get closer to punch. I did have some success with this. i also tried using more combinations and not so much the point sparring strategy. Although still mostly doing that, because that's what I have done the last 2 years. In regards to what I'm going to do about the club. Right now I have 5 student only 2-3 have been showing up regularly. I'm fine with that because all we are doing is just practicing. I'm going to keep it that way and not take on any new students. I will also use whatever resources I have to get guest instructors and find ways to train outside of the club. I have also recommended for my students to do the same. Her's a short clip of one of today's sparring matches with the same student.



Your student isnt fighting to win. He is fighting not to loose. He has to stop giving a love that you are the black belt. That you are the instructor. And that you are basically phoning those sparring sessions in.

Otherwise both of you need to know where the edge of that mat is. Constantly backing up to a point where you are being driven off the mat to halt the sparring session is not super helpful from a skill development point of view.

Hit the edge of that mat and move defensively.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

drop bear said:


> Constantly backing up to a point where you are being driven off the mat to halt the sparring session is not super helpful from a skill development point of view.
> 
> Hit the edge of that mat and move defensively.


Agree!

There is another "fun" sparring training and that is:

If I can make you to move back just 1 step within the 30 seconds round, I win that round, otherwise, I lose that round. Test this for 15 rounds and record the result. Reverse the attacker and defender and repeat.

This training will develop "courage" that no matter how hard your opponent's attack, you are not going to move back for even 1 inch. It will force you to train how to block punches and kicks big time.


----------



## marques

Following the Kung Fu Wang ideas, you can also set a variety of objectives, as using and abusing of the technique of the day, make your student succeed in a particular situation, limit yourself to punches...

Someone already asked 'what is the sparring objective?' Perhaps you had one and we don't know. But just in case, it is better to have one each sparring time, than just spar, generically.

I have 2 or 3 things that I do by default. 1) My usual tricks, 2) Looking for the best strategy according to opponent dimensions and skills and 3) Trying to find a solution for a difficult situation (usually due to opponents speciality). Just to send out more ideas.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

marques said:


> you can also set a variety of objectives, ...


Sometime you may just force yourself to train one move and one move only. For example, when your opponent punches at you, you kicks out your toes push kick on his belly.

This method is commonly used in wrestling. One of my friends had forced himself to use "hip throw" only for 2 years. Later on he became Taiwan national SC champion. I had forced myself to only use "single leg" in wrestling for 6 months. The result was great.


----------



## Azulx

Sorry guys, what I meant by not taking any new students. I meant not until I start officially instructing in January. I think 10 students will be my maximum.This also depends on how many are showing up regularly. I would like 5-8 students. Right now I have 2. I will take all those drills into consideration. I really appreciate all the feedback. Definitely great advice to help practice sparring.


----------



## KangTsai

Bill Mattocks said:


> Which one are you?  I enjoyed the video.  Way outside my style so I can't comment on what's good or bad about it.  All I can say is speaking 100% for myself, I'd be jamming those kicks or locking into them and going for that support leg.  Perhaps that's not a facet of your style, so take that as what I would want to do, not what anyone else should do.  From my point of view, all those techniques were ippon style sparring; no flow drills, no turning one technique into another.  Certainly very clean though.  Looked like good balance, flexibility, speed, and the techniques looked very smooth.


I don't think leg kicks were allowed in this sparring session.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

KangTsai said:


> I don't think leg kicks were allowed in this sparring session.



Understood.  In my case, it could be a kick or a sweep, but yeah, styles vary and I totally get it.


----------



## Azulx

Bill Mattocks said:


> Understood. In my case, it could be a kick or a sweep, but yeah, styles vary and I totally get it.



Leg kicks are something I want to eventually introduce into our sparring. Just not yet.


----------



## Azulx

Also here is a video of some hands only sparring that day. Feedback would also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

OK, this is what I see.  Watched it four times.  Remember, I'm not an expert on anything, and this is generic observation stuff, might not apply to your style.

1) Distance.  You're both too far away.
2) Gold belt needs to keep his elbows in.
3) Don't just block with your gloves.  Drop arms, block with elbows, deflect, get offline.  You don't have to receive every punch or even deal with it if you can avoid it.
4) Jabs are nice but not powerful.  Use them to set up the next shot.  I see the guy without the helmet did that pretty well.  Gold belt not so much.
5) No-Helmet throws half-punches to connect with Gold belt's head or body.  They connect, but they're not real punches.  More for show than go.
6) Several times, No-Helmet leads with his face and lets Gold belt inside, but Goldie doesn't take advantage.  Real fight, someone will remove that noggin.
7) Bouncy feet.  Maybe good for TKD style kicking, not sure if it's that great for stand-up punching.  If it were me, I'd try to time those hops and attack while the opponent was in mid-air.  Might work, might not, but I'd push in every time those feet left the floor.


----------



## Azulx

Bill Mattocks said:


> OK, this is what I see. Watched it four times. Remember, I'm not an expert on anything, and this is generic observation stuff, might not apply to your style.
> 
> 1) Distance. You're both too far away.
> 2) Gold belt needs to keep his elbows in.
> 3) Don't just block with your gloves. Drop arms, block with elbows, deflect, get offline. You don't have to receive every punch or even deal with it if you can avoid it.
> 4) Jabs are nice but not powerful. Use them to set up the next shot. I see the guy without the helmet did that pretty well. Gold belt not so much.
> 5) No-Helmet throws half-punches to connect with Gold belt's head or body. They connect, but they're not real punches. More for show than go.
> 6) Several times, No-Helmet leads with his face and lets Gold belt inside, but Goldie doesn't take advantage. Real fight, someone will remove that noggin.
> 7) Bouncy feet. Maybe good for TKD style kicking, not sure if it's that great for stand-up punching. If it were me, I'd try to time those hops and attack while the opponent was in mid-air. Might work, might not, but I'd push in every time those feet left the floor.



Thank you so much Mr. Mattocks. By the way, I am the person with no helmet.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Azulx said:


> Thank you so much Mr. Mattocks. By the way, I am the person with no helmet.



I thought so, but wasn't sure.  By the way, thank you for posting these vids.  I do not by any means intend to be harsh or overly critical.  I am not an expert.


----------



## marques

Second video (only hands) _opinion_:

Far too much pressure. It would be nice once in a month, graduation examination... Pointless if every day practice with that gap in skills and range. (It would be good for you to eliminate your reach advantage in some way... or finding bigger students or partners.)

Much lower speed would be better. Your student never touched you. Let him do something. Perhaps limit yourself to hooks or something. Let him have some success (touch you) and learn proper distance, timing, confidence...

Besides lower speed, you can repeat the same technique or combination again and again and observe what your student do. Better defence each time? Different defence? Counter? No success at all? Why not? According to results, you can give personalised advice, plan next training session... Personally I repeat the same a few times until training partner success. Perhaps I give a suggestion if no progress or just move to the next experiment. I just play with all resources when it is really challenging. So it keeps useful for both.

As instructor, you just need to show "you're the boss" from time to time. Most of the time is teaching, motivating... Point any tiny success. If a jab has less one fail, out of 20, that is a progress to point out!  Or they will just feel awkward all the time and quite training...

On the other hand, you're already adding variety to the sparring session, which is good. And alI wrote here is relative to a yellow belt student. A brown or black belt should survive to this and much more, including full contact.

My 50 p.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Get rid of the boxing gloves.  If you are doing martial arts then you want full use of your hands,  You want to be able to go from hands open to hands closed as needed. You won't be able to work efficient non-glove parries with the big gloves on. 

The yellow belt needs some defensive blocking and basic punching drills.  This is where you guys should be trying to use those "funny" blocks (upward blocks, downward blocks, rising blocks, blocks to the sides,etc.) that are common in martial arts.
At the intensity you two were punching at you should have really been trying to do your techniques from your system.  The worst case scenario is that you guys spar for an hour and never to martial arts.  The best case scenario is that you'll get a light punch to the face and actually learn how to use martial arts techniques from your system. The same techniques in your from are the same techniques that you should try to use at this intensity level.
I didn't see any of these hand techniques at all





Yellow belt's arms are too extended which means that before he punches he'll actually have to bring them in.  Arms should be in a guard position where they are always ready to strike without withdrawing towards the body first.
Too much footwork that leads to no where.  In martial arts in general, if you  are moving your fee,t then you need to be moving to somewhere useful.
Other than that you are better than when you first showed your punching skills.  You should help the yellow belt get better so that he'll be a better sparring partner for you.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Azulx said:


> Also here is a video of some hands only sparring that day. Feedback would also be greatly appreciated.


You may consider to end with "clinch" before you separate and move back again. If you can establish that "clinch", you can finish your opponent with an "uppercut" if you want to. This way, you will have "finish a fight" as your "goal". You won't just throw one punch here and throw another punch there.






Try my invention, the "rhino guard". For punching and clinching only game, it works pretty good.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Azulx said:


> Also here is a video of some hands only sparring that day. Feedback would also be greatly appreciated.


The student is definitely striking from far too far away nearly every time. He reaches near full extension several inches from any useful target. You may want to work on some drills to challenge that. Since his issue is with judging distance to the target, mitts won't be a good answer (they actually foster staying too far away). Here's one option: you put up your guard, and his job is to enter and hit you in the body at 25% power (or whatever level you prefer). You don't block or strike, you just move. Start with no movement until he's actually hitting you. Then move a little until he's hitting you again. Keep going until you're using movement closer to what you normally would.

Later, you can repeat this with some limited blocking to better challenge his ability to find a hole. In all cases, you should restrict your speed (since you should have better reactions than him) to make sure there are actual openings for him to work with.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

JowGaWolf said:


> Get rid of the boxing gloves.  If you are doing martial arts then you want full use of your hands,  You want to be able to go from hands open to hands closed as needed. You won't be able to work efficient non-glove parries with the big gloves on.
> 
> The yellow belt needs some defensive blocking and basic punching drills.  This is where you guys should be trying to use those "funny" blocks (upward blocks, downward blocks, rising blocks, blocks to the sides,etc.) that are common in martial arts.
> At the intensity you two were punching at you should have really been trying to do your techniques from your system.  The worst case scenario is that you guys spar for an hour and never to martial arts.  The best case scenario is that you'll get a light punch to the face and actually learn how to use martial arts techniques from your system. The same techniques in your from are the same techniques that you should try to use at this intensity level.
> I didn't see any of these hand techniques at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow belt's arms are too extended which means that before he punches he'll actually have to bring them in.  Arms should be in a guard position where they are always ready to strike without withdrawing towards the body first.
> Too much footwork that leads to no where.  In martial arts in general, if you  are moving your fee,t then you need to be moving to somewhere useful.
> Other than that you are better than when you first showed your punching skills.  You should help the yellow belt get better so that he'll be a better sparring partner for you.


I like the cheap cloth sparring gloves from AWMA for light sparring with lower-ranking students (or if I just don't want any rib bruises that night). They cushion light hits very nicely and still allow easy use of the hands. And they are cheap.


----------



## JR 137

He's too far away.  He's reaching too far, which causes two issues - 

1. The punches won't connect with nearly enough power.

2. Just as importantly, his head has to come up higher than usual in relation to his trunk, thereby exposing his face and more so his chin.

Trying to hit you from this distance, he'll only smack the surface rather than punching through the opponent (think of how you'd want to punch a hole in a wall or break a board; you don't want to reach full extension at the surface, you want to strike through it).  He's also off balance and can easily be swept or pulled straight down.

I think a big part of it is him being afraid to get hit.  He's trying to hit you without being hit back.  He doesn't have confidence.   He doesn't understand how to get in.  He doesn't know when to punch.  He only knows he has to punch, and he's going to get hit in the process.

I have the same problems, albeit to a lesser extent, when I spar with people way above my league.  There's a guy at the dojo who's just way too good.  Every time I think I'm in, I catch something upside the head or in the ribs. Then he'll work with me.  Once I get more confident and I'm landing stuff successfully, he's back at me.  I love it.  

How does he overcome this?  More mat time, aka experience.

One thing you can do with him is slowing down the sparring speed.  You punch slow, so so does he.  It'll give him some good feedback.  Have him focus on where his job-punching hand is, where his head is, where his center of mass is.  He'll realize how off balance he is.  He'll realize how far away he is.  Even when going slow, tell him every punch counts; no throwing a punch for the sake of throwing a punch.  Every punch he throws doesn't have to be a power punch, but every punch needs a purpose.  If it's not a power punch, it's a jab to set up a power punch.

He also has to be reassured that you're not going to hurt him.  Only experience sparring with you will truly give him that.

All of that will end up helping both of you.

Just my opinions.  I'm not an MA teacher nor expert.  Just a guy who's been training for a while, and a school and PE teacher.


----------



## JowGaWolf

gpseymour said:


> Here's one option: you put up your guard, and his job is to enter and hit you in the body at 25% power (or whatever level you prefer). You don't block or strike, you just move. Start with no movement until he's actually hitting you. Then move a little until he's hitting you again. Keep going until you're using movement closer to what you normally would.


I like this one.  We actually do the same thing to help to get rid of the fear of being hit and to train our footwork.  The only way that we can avoid getting hit is to move.  The interesting thing is that if we move too far to avoid a punch then the person will charge, if we move just enough then the person won't charge because he thinks he or she can hit us.


----------



## KangTsai

Azulx said:


> Also here is a video of some hands only sparring that day. Feedback would also be greatly appreciated.


Nothing really wrong here. Yellow belt just needs reminding that it's not ok to stand in a back-turned stance when boxing.


----------



## Buka

You're doing just fine. You're helping a scared to death, gun shy yellow belt who's probably only sparred twice before, for what, maybe a few minutes? Maybe total sparring time less than it takes to drink a cup of coffee.

Tell him to relax his shoulders, let his elbows go looser and work on a stance. And sooner or later when he realizes he can't reach you with his punches, he'll either punch longer or move in closer.


----------

